# APACHE meckert



## Stiff (28. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Leute,

ich hab folgendes Problem. Gestern habe ich erfolgreich confixx von meinem Webserver entfernt. Bis gestern Nacht lief auch alles wunderbar. Kurioserweise gab es heute morgen diese Fehlermeldung 



> You don't have permission to access /index.php on this server.
> 
> Additionally, a 403 Forbidden error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.
> 
> Apache/2.0.48 (RedHat 9/Server4You) Server at http://www.baer-lan.de Port 80



Habe probiert das Problem einzugrenzen und bin gescheitert. Dachte an .htaccess welches ich aber nicht verwende. So kann es nur noch die httpd.conf sein. Denke ich

Für alle die der gleichen Meinung sind können ja hier mal rein sehen:

http://paste.phpfi.com/43503

Danke schonmal im voraus

Gruß Roman


----------



## Arne Buchwald (28. Dezember 2004)

Stiff hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Gestern habe ich erfolgreich confixx von meinem Webserver entfernt.


Sehr gute Entscheidung! 

Dann kriegen wir das Apache-Problem auf jeden Fall auch in den Griff. 

Ich vermute, dass es weniger ein Apache-Problem, sondern vielmehr an nicht passenden Zugriffsberechtigungen liegt. Poste mal, unter welchem Benutzer der Apache läuft, ob du mod_php verwendest oder suPHP und dann die Rechte inkl. Owner/Group von /var, /var/www und /var/www/deinedomain.


----------



## Stiff (28. Dezember 2004)

var/
drwxr-xr-x   20 root    root         2048 Dec 28 13:45 var
var/www/
drwxr-xr-x    8 root     root         2048 Dec 28 01:27 www
var/www/html/
drw-rw-rw-    5 root     root         2048 Dec 28 14:21 html
var7www/html/baer-lan.de
drwxrwxrwx    2 root   root         2048 Dec 28 16:16 baer-lan.de

root     26564  0.0  0.1 18876 8308 ?        S    16:39   0:01 /usr/sbin/httpd
apache    7840  0.0  0.1 19040 8428 ?        S    16:40   0:00 /usr/sbin/httpd
apache    8034  0.0  0.1 19040 8424 ?        S    16:40   0:00 /usr/sbin/httpd

Dann habe ich noch das gefunden.(ps aux). Ob ich nu mod_php oder was auch immer benutze weiss ich wenn ich ehrlich bin garnicht. 

Gruß ROman


----------



## Arne Buchwald (28. Dezember 2004)

Hier


> drw-rw-rw- 5 root root 2048 Dec 28 14:21 html


liegt der Fehler. Der Apache-Benutzer hat ab diesem Verzeichnis keine Ausführungsrechte mehr. Setzte mal

```
chmod 755 /var/www/html
```

Abgesehen davon ist die Rechtestruktur sehr gefährlich. Bitte auch umgehend das 777 von baer - lan . de entfernen.


----------



## Stiff (28. Dezember 2004)

Coole Sache. Geht alles wieder.

Hab jetzt auf var/www/html/baer-lan.de chmod 755 gesetzt. Ist das besser?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (28. Dezember 2004)

Natürlich, weil jetzt nicht mehr jeder Schreibrechte hat. Trotzdem ist das ganze eine sehr unsichere Verzeichnisrechtestruktur ... aber das kann ich nicht in 5 1/2 Sätzen wiedergeben.


----------



## Stiff (28. Dezember 2004)

Ich glaube ich weiss was du meinst. Ich hab jetzt einen user angelegt der die webseiten verwalten kann. Diese liegen jetzt in seinem Homeverzeichniss. (755). Ich denke das ist sinnvoller. 

Das einzige was jetzt noch nicht greift ist die htaccess + htpasswd. Mal sehen wieso. In der httppd.conf ist Allowoverride All gesetzt. Das sollte eigentlich reichen.

Trotzdem danke erstmal.


----------

